# Leitfaden zur Logoerstellung...



## StefanRiedel (19. Mai 2003)

Hy ich wollte mal wissen, ob ihr gute Seiten kennt, wo man viel über Logoerstellung und so erfährt, sowie Typographie und so.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Mai 2003)

Mir fällt im Moment nur das Tutorial von Tom Joke ein.
Falls du dafür auch zahlen würdest, könnten dir Bücher wie  






 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Mai 2003)

Hi,

auf der folgenden Seite werden einige sehr schöne Typo-Logo-Techniken
gezeigt und kurz erklärt. Sehr gut gemacht, wie ich finde. 

http://www.bamagazine.com/Ligature/Ligature01.html

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## StefanRiedel (19. Mai 2003)

Jo danke Jungd, an ein Buch habe ich auch schon gedacht nur ich wusste net, was da gut ist, aber nun habe ich ja zwei Vorschläge und die Beiden Artikel sind auch sehr gut. Danke.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (21. Mai 2003)

Hier 
Gibt's ein schönes Tutorials für's Logodesign.


----------



## Raymi (22. Mai 2003)

es gibt da auch unterschiede, wenn ich für einen clan ein logo mache dann muss das nicht immer einfach sein, es kann auch richtig fett sein oder wenn ich für ein game ein logo mache dann kann ich nicht einfach was machen, ich muss es schon cool und fett machen, bei einer firma reicht meistens ein buchstabe etc aus.


----------



## sem (13. März 2005)

Hi!

auf meiner Seite z.B. 

Gruß sem


----------

